

Hacking web forms to support iOS8 card scan feature - jesseangell
https://www.paymentspring.com/blog/hacking-form-cardscan

======
chaloobe
I wish Safari on iOS came with more documentation...

------
jrochkind1
Seriously?

> Setting the label text to “Name on card” was the magic trick.

I18n, who needs it, everyone prefers English!

~~~
pc86
I see no indication from the article that having the text in a different
language would change this. It's probably based on browser locale.

~~~
jrochkind1
The article said the text attribute had to be set to a specific string "Name
on card" for the autofill to work.

You really think that if the browser locale were set to, say, Spanish, then it
would work with only some particular spanish translation of 'name on card'?
That's awfully... optimistic of you. I suppose it's possible. And someone
could try to reverse engineer all the exact string literals expected for each
possible browser locale and hope they don't change. It's definitely not a very
i18n-friendly solution.

I'd actually be pretty surprised if it really did work like this, and was
hard-coded to different `text` attribute strings for different locales. But
it's hard to say what exactly Apple's motivation was for the odd details of
the undocumented implementation, so hard to predict what they may have done. I
guess more reverse engineering could be done. Which is pretty silly. Some
`data-*` attributes would probably be the 'right' way to implement this
feature, and not any harder to implement than hard-coded id's and `text`
attributes; heck, maybe it does support specific data- attributes, they just
haven't told anyone about it. Who knows, with no docs.

I honestly have no idea why my comment got downvoted, but that's cool.

~~~
jesseangell
Agree with you completely. It's pretty frustrating how it works, and I really
wish Apple would release some documentation on this.

I'm sure there is more to be found reverse engineering but once I had enough
figured out for our uses I stopped.

